# Hathcock with new paint



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's some pics of my resin Hathcock sniper with a new paint job. Originally came in black, and wanted something different, so i opted for a nice olive color. Banded with thera black, and a Tex pouch. Great shooter, but a little big for me. Hope you enjoy, thanks for looking.


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice Job!! I redid mine in gloss black.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice job... what kind of paint did you use?... any special prep?... looks great!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Marauder,

Good to see you on the forum again.

You did a fine job with the paint.

Bill makes excellent stuff, no doubt.

But I think Bill is a big man with big hands. I found my first Bill Hays catty was a little too large for my hands as well. But I've notice Bill has started making some smaller frames. He has tons to try out.

WD40


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Glad you like it, I do.



Sammy said:


> Nice job... what kind of paint did you use?... any special prep?... looks great!


I originally painted it Krylon Fusion for plastics in black, this stuck so good when I sanded to paint this color, I just left most of it. I should have primed with a sandable primer I think. Paint was a Krylon rattle can in italian olive satin. Couldn't find olive drab for the life of me.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the response... great job!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good work with the paint. It looks like it was made that way.

I want one of these bad, but my favorite slingshot is the one I've just made and so on......hate to burn the cash and have it become a Drawer Queen. But I will say it looks to be a very well-made piece and I really like your modification.


----------

